# Chest Exercise Guide



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

*Whats better for upper chest ?*​
incline 2468.57%decline1131.43%


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Found this on another website, though it would be good for beginners as a ruff example what each chest exercise builds


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

nice, can you also do this for shoulders, triceps, back, legs, biceps please?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmmm, i'm not sure everyone would agree with this, particularly when it's often stated that decline press works the upper chest more than incline would.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL.

Thats all i can say, what a load of tosh.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

That's bullsh1t.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry but incline movements build the upper chest while decline build lower chest....


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> sorry but incline movements build the upper chest while decline build lower chest....


No need to apologise for being incorrect, just don't repeat the incorrect statement again. :whistling:

As Prodiver often says when explaining this, do the ROM with 1 arm whilst sitting on your seat, fell the chest area. When doing an incline ROM the upper chest is worked considerably less than when doing the decline ROM.

There's considerably more technical explanations than this out there, but that's the basics of it.

That's also not the only debatable part of the diagram.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Whats a narrow grip press, , does it mean close grip press which is a tricep exersise , write ?


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> Whats a narrow grip press, , does it mean close grip press which is a tricep exersise , write ?


tricep and chest exercise


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

T.F. said:


> *No need to apologise for being incorrect, just don't repeat the incorrect statement again. * :whistling:
> 
> As Prodiver often says when explaining this, do the ROM with 1 arm whilst sitting on your seat, fell the chest area. When doing an incline ROM the upper chest is worked considerably less than when doing the decline ROM.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> tricep and chest exercise


Cheers man, just starting doing close grip bench press instead of skullcrushers, love them


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

> When doing an incline ROM the upper chest is worked considerably less than when doing the decline ROM


well these 2 dont seem to think soo






look at 4:05


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

A lot of bodybuilding is based about bro-science rather than looking at the very well researched and proven anatomical functions of a muscle. People don't like challenging conventional thought that's been in circulation for decades.

Research papers will reinforce the overall activity of the pec muscles are great during decline activities than incline.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heres one of the papers i used for my dissertation which explains my point;

Electromyographical Activity of the Pectoralis Muscle During Incline and Decline Bench Presses (Glass & Armstrong, 1997)

http://www.edulife.com.br/dados%5CArtigos%5CEducacao%20Fisica%5CMuscula%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20e%20Condicionamento%20Fisico%5CEletromiografia%20do%20Peitoral.pdf

Attachment is the practical implications of the study, well worth reading.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> A lot of bodybuilding is based about bro-science rather than looking at the very well researched and proven anatomical functions of a muscle. People don't like challenging conventional thought that's been in circulation for decades.
> 
> Research papers will reinforce the overall activity of the pec muscles are great during decline activities than incline.


well heres a bit from a book i have "encyclopedia of bodybuilding by robert kennedy"

at the back of the book it has exercise guide examples

"incline barbell presses

muscle worked

the incline press primarily works the upper pectorals, it also stresses the front delts and triceps. most bodybuilders find incline excellent for the pec-delt tieins. remember, as you increase the angle the stress shifts from upper chest to the shoulders.....

decline barbell presses

muscle worked

decline presses are similar to dips in that they work the lower, outer chest region. they are a good subsitute if you find your front delts doing most of the work durring flat bench press"


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Again, it's all bro science. Theres no solid proof behind it. How does he know he's working X part of his chest, where is the proof? The answer is his can't. You cannot preferentially activiate one area of a muscle.

A muscle is active regardless of what you do, HOW active it is depends on a number of factors, but you cannot target a specific part of the muscle belly.

If you believe a textbook with no proof substantiating it's claims over a peer-reviewed and controlled scientific study from one of the biggest strength & conditioning journals currently available, then you're a bit foolish.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Again, it's all bro science. Theres no solid proof behind it. How does he know he's working X part of his chest, where is the proof? The answer is his can't. You cannot preferentially activiate one area of a muscle.
> 
> A muscle is active regardless of what you do, HOW active it is depends on a number of factors, but you cannot target a specific part of the muscle belly.
> 
> If you believe a textbook with no proof substantiating it's claims over a peer-reviewed and controlled scientific study from one of the biggest strength & conditioning journals currently available, then you're a bit foolish.


so the book iam reading and mark alvisi and rich gaspari are incorrect, and something on a piece of paper is correct, come on man, look at the size of them i think they know what there talking about


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't quite think you understand how scrutinous most published scientific papers are.

They have directly measured the activity of the two pectoralis heads during the incline and decline bench exercises. They have PROVEN that decline is a superior exercise in terms of overall muscle activation.

What have your sources proved? That Gaspari and Alvisi have great genetics? That they have limited their own development by using decline over incline work?

Choose to believe what you want, i don't begrudge people who want to follow the crowd with the tried and tested methods, but when they're proven to be inferior then it just seems odd.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

most people prefer to do incline not to work the upper cheast but to see the lats spread out wen there on the bench.

i was in the gym on monday and these two lads wer doing incline i over heard them talking.

"woah look at my lats now mate." "buzzin give me a go mate."

say no more!!!


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> most people prefer to do incline not to work the upper cheast but to see the lats spread out wen there on the bench.
> 
> i was in the gym on monday and these two lads wer doing incline i over heard them talking.
> 
> ...


hmmm strange...

must have mirrors on your gyms roof


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

dont be a spanner u no wot i ment wen the bench is set to incline u take ur head of the back of the bench and u can look straight in front of u ....... ****in smart ****


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> dont be a spanner u no wot i ment wen the bench is set to incline u take ur head of the back of the bench and u can look straight in front of u ....... ****in smart ****


sorry wasent meaning to be a smart ****, but ive never heard of peeps doing incline bench press to see there lats, but it might just be my gym


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

well if u av a mirror infront of ur incline setup av a look next time then ur lats do pop put but its totally irrelevant


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> dont be a spanner u no wot i ment wen the bench is set to incline u take ur head of the back of the bench and u can look straight in front of u ....... ****in smart ****


fukin ell chill out buddy lol (some one is on to high test?  )


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> fukin ell chill out buddy lol (some one is on to high test?  )


notjust yet jim but wait till monday mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> notjust yet jim but wait till monday mate


fukin ell should see some grade A abuse after monday then! lol the abuse i give on this site is dependant on test levels! lol


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ay? im well span out now, i always thought it was incline to do the top of your chest and decline to do the bottom of your chest? So whats the best for gettin that nice tight line down the middle of your chest then, incline flys?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just incline press db flat press and heavy cables is all you need buddy that nice line will come when you have a big chest and get it lean


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> Found this on another website, though it would be good for beginners as a ruff example what each chest exercise builds


I've seen a similar one...isn't it a join the dots game?


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> just incline press db flat press and heavy cables is all you need buddy that nice line will come when you have a big chest and get it lean


nice one matey, got abit of a line goin on but bulkin at the min so yeah your right will probley be able to see it better when lean. Ive red somewere that you shouldnt even bother with flat bench press untill the top of your chest really fills out, so just stick to incline? Also did you mean cable flys bud?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

what i would really love to know, which i hope someone could explain to me. and explain without broscience.

how given the attachment points of the pec, and the way muscle is made up, can you infact target inner and outer chest?

upper and lower yes, and there are multiple heads to the pec. but inner and outer by passing all inbetween?


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

> can you infact target inner and outer chest


to target inner and outer chest it all depends on were you grip the bar, ie, wide grip for outer pecs narrow grip for inner pecs, plus fly etc for outer pecs


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

And where is your explanation and non-broscience proof?

I'm sorry mate but you really are talking out of your ****, you cannot active specific sections of a muscle.

Either the whole muscle fires, or none of it does, nothing in between.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> And where is your explanation and non-broscience proof?
> 
> I'm sorry mate but you really are talking out of your ****, you cannot active specific sections of a muscle.
> 
> Either the whole muscle fires, or none of it does, nothing in between.


talkin out mt **** how... so basicly every chest exercise works every part of the muscle, ok so what the ****ing point in doing 4 different exercises for chest


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes - Because you're working them in different planes of movement - the same reason you do multiple exercises for back, shoulders, legs.

Different planes of movement - different contributions of synergist and stabiliser muscles compared to the prime movers. Use a number of them to fully work the muscle, not to target specific parts of it.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Yes - Because you're working them in different planes of movement - the same reason you do multiple exercises for back, shoulders, legs.
> 
> Different planes of movement - different contributions of synergist and stabiliser muscles compared to the prime movers. Use a number of them to fully work the muscle, not to target specific parts of it.


so evertime i went to the gym if i only did cable flys/flys, my full chest would grow, or would it just be my inner pecs

you use different exercises to hit diff angles of the muscle I.E

incline = upper chest

decline = lower chest

flys = inner chest

wide grip = outer chest

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/weik59.htm<----- look at chapter 2


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Where is your proof for the above then?

Your chest would grow doing just flys, yes.

You really aren't getting it are you;










The pectoralis is ONE muscle. It has ONE origin and ONE insertion. The ENTIRE muscle contracts to deal with the demands placed on it.

YOU CAN NOT TARGET THE OUTER OR INNER CHEST BECAUSE IT DOES NOT EXIST. There is only the PECTORALIS MAJOR and PECTORALIS MINOR. Not the outer pectoralis or inner pectoralis, IT IS ONE MUSCLE.

You really are just another victim of broscience, get your head straight and realise it is physiologically an impossibility to do what you are claiming.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

just add my 2 pennys worth to this.......I always used to do inclines for upper chest but got realy frustrated that my upper chest was about the worst bit of my body.....anyway Prodiver suggested I try declines instead.....so I have been doing them for upper chest for a few months and I have to say my gains in that area have been significant...I was very sceptical at first as I always thought inclines were best but I cant argue with results..

Also I'd say that in my experience bench presses at any angle work the front deltoids as much as the chest...and with that in mind I have reduced my bench work and do alot more on the cables and pec deck as well as standard flys....

I have no science to back any of this up...its purely my experience


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The stuff about declines is backed up by research i've posted on the first page Ian, but seemingly this isn't enough for the OP.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazing how people can't grasp this?

I suppose it's for the same reasons that people couldn't grasp that the world was not flat. Years of belief in something is hard to shake, however given that there is scientific proof, you'd think that would be enough to convince the doubters.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Amazing how people can't grasp this?
> 
> I suppose it's for the same reasons that people couldn't grasp that the world was not flat. Years of belief in something is hard to shake, however given that there is scientific proof, you'd think that would be enough to convince the doubters.


well if there is scientific proof that decline is better for upper chest why do ALL top bodybuilders SAY that incline is better, like ian said i would rather believe experience than what some guy in a white coat said who has never proberly lifted a weight in his life,

i could post you 1000+ of links were top pro bodybuilder say incline fore upper chest, or i could listen to you guys who probs dont even know half wht they do


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ALL top bodybuilders don't. Dorian Yates used decline over incline pressing, is that a big enough name for you?

I'm actually shocked at how stubborn you are on this. Read this;

"Results showed significantly greater lower pectoral Con activation during decline bench press. The same result was seen during the Ecc phase. No significant differences were seen in upper pectoral activation between incline and decline bench press. It is concluded there are variations in the activation of the lower pectoralis major with regard to the angle of bench press, while the upper pectoral portion is unchanged."

The results of a properly controlled scientific study measuring the muscle activity of the pectoralis muscles found that decline was superior to incline. I don't get where your prejudice is coming from towards research. It is PROVING you and all previous thoughts about incline pressing wrong. Again i am yet to see hard evidence posted from you about why incline pressing is better.

No disrepect to top BB'ers, but frankly they know **** all about anatomy and physiology compared to biomechanics researchers. The genetics they possess allow their shortcomings to be papered over because they will grow from just about anything they do.

You are stuck in the ways of old and blind to change.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

wow so decline does uppper chest, i always thought it was for lower il have to put this into practice. is incline bench worth doing still? or is it worth doing another exercise thats gonna give more benefits to the chest.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Incline bench will give you little more than a half decent chest workout and fry your front delts.

Arguably you don't need more than decline pressing and strict cable flyes, but you probably won't go wrong if you want to do another exercise like flat pressing, dips, etc.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> well if there is scientific proof that decline is better for upper chest why do ALL top bodybuilders SAY that incline is better, like ian said i would rather believe experience than what some guy in a white coat said who has never proberly lifted a weight in his life,
> 
> i could post you 1000+ of links were top pro bodybuilder say incline fore upper chest, or i could listen to you guys who probs dont even know half wht they do


You're ignoring the SCIENCE, that's the important bit.

Take yourself back 100s of years and you could have had a whole world of people who were willing to say that the world was flat, however when SCIENCE proved it otherwise, people had to face up to the realities of it.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

i cant see why uv done this poll. ur so set in ur ways. wots the point in asking people wot they think works upper cheast more if ur so convinced the incline bench why would u need to ask and if ur not willing to try decline for a few months and see if it works then u might aswell of not asked in the first place. ps i think ur a tit


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> ps i think ur a tit


LOL!!!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> ps i think ur a tit


Simple...yet effective!! :laugh:


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> ps i think ur a tit


you think iam a tit haha

you look like a tit in ya skirt:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

and uv just gone and proved my point its a kilt lmao wot a flid


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> and uv just gone and proved my point its a kilt lmao wot a flid


lmao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

"wispers in ear" i was taking the ****


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

UK muscle man said:


> lmao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> "wispers in ear" i was taking the ****


i dont think u wer bud i think ur just thick and as for taking the **** out of me for wearing a kilt. at least iv not got a self confidence propblem and av to put a cartoon as my profile pic lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> i dont think u wer bud i think ur just thick and as for taking the **** out of me for wearing a kilt. at least iv not got a self confidence propblem and av to put a cartoon as my profile pic lol


Time to cool guys and personal insults are not tolerated on the site - beware of the mods


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

no worries dagman,

just this guys got an attitude problem, must be all that extra test ...ehh:whistling:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

dont worry mate wont be talking to this fella again just had a barrny with the missis and got carried away on here no offence UMM just a bit p1ssed of at the mo


----------

